# Savor The Success



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Networking and support site for women entrepreneurs. Anyone here a member or have any experience with them? I just set up my trial membership and Im spending a lot of time reading the boards. Just wondered if anyone else had heard of them?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Have never heard of them. I do a lot of networking but with other Artists and writers and so on.


----------

